# "hosting" a field training seminar



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My field trainer is toying with the idea of having an outside field training seminar here on my property, because his hunt club is pretty far from civilization. He asked me how I feel about it.
I'm not sure how I feel about it.
I've already told him NO ONE (no exceptions) is going to be allowed in the pet hotel building, not even to use the bathroom because you have to walk through the boarding area to get to the bathroom, and NO ONE (no exceptions) is going to have access to the fenced in areas.
Does anyone have any comments, or any concerns I should have, about having a seminar here? Because of the business on the property I do carry pretty high liability insurance.
(I'd get paid in the form of free training sessions)
Thanks!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If you do... I will come! HHHMMM sounds like a movie......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, for YOU I would make an exception


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Parking?
2) Weather policy?
3) Is it out of the way it won't impact clients coming in/out? (.... most of them won't appreciate seeing birds... maybe if birds are used, do that at the non-client-coming-by-times?
4) Will it be in an area that will not stress out your boarding dogs?
5) Will HE be responsible for liability, paperwork, registrations, etc. Or will you? 
6) Get him to write up a contract, no matter how good your relationship is.
7) How far are you from me?

Weve done quite a few seminars at the training building but might work at my place this summer if we need more space for one of them (working dog event). There definitely will be a contract and other things clearly written out.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you have a wonderful property for something like that, and most seminars have a waiver form that limits liability.You would need to have Port A Potties or something, which should come out of the proceeds, but I think I'd be pretty excited - has he given any inclination about when he's thinking of it?

And okay, selfishly asking here, would he consider non collar conditioned dogs attending ? LOL


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The only thing that comes to mind is boarding dogs that might be gun shy if you're using starter pistols, etc. 

He stands to make a substantial amount of money if the seminar is successful. I'd want to know exactly how many training sessions for free I'd get. 0-10 participants= 5 sessions; 10-20 participants= 10 sessions.... 

What ifn something were to happen? Does he have liability insurance, too? It should go through his first and anything overflow should then be sent to yours.... all written down this way of course!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT list, thanks!



RedDogs said:


> 1) Parking?
> _plenty of parking here_
> 2) Weather policy?
> _good question. I do have a 2 car garage (remote from the house) that they can use if they want to. _
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's thinking of early to mid-May because our weather is typically really nice, and the cover won't be very long yet in the alfalfa fields. 
I think the seminar will be for beginners, so I suspect none of the dogs will be collar conditioned. From what he has told me so far, it seems like it's going to be mostly how to make intro. to field a positive experience for your dog. Basic obedience, how to make them "birdy", and so on. 
It does sound like fun, doesn't it?




Sunrise said:


> I think you have a wonderful property for something like that, and most seminars have a waiver form that limits liability.You would need to have Port A Potties or something, which should come out of the proceeds, but I think I'd be pretty excited - has he given any inclination about when he's thinking of it?
> 
> And okay, selfishly asking here, would he consider non collar conditioned dogs attending ? LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good point about the guns, I will ask him about that. I sort of doubt he'd be using any if it's a "beginner" seminar, because the dogs attending might not have been exposed to gunfire and he would never want to cause one of them to be gunshy. But good question.
I will take as many free training sessions as he will give me! Having worked with him now all last summer, I do trust he will be more than fair when it comes to that.
I will ask about the insurance, he's been a pro for about 15 years so I'm sure he has it covered but I don't want to leave anything to chance, I have too much to lose.
A little side note....he and his wife have also expressed very serious and legitimate interest in buying this place when we're ready to sell, so I want to stay "close" with him.



CarolinaCasey said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is boarding dogs that might be gun shy if you're using starter pistols, etc.
> 
> He stands to make a substantial amount of money if the seminar is successful. I'd want to know exactly how many training sessions for free I'd get. 0-10 participants= 5 sessions; 10-20 participants= 10 sessions....
> 
> What ifn something were to happen? Does he have liability insurance, too? It should go through his first and anything overflow should then be sent to yours.... all written down this way of course!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

As one who has hosted seminars:

Parking - is there enough, and will having them there interfere with your kennel clients' ability to pick up/drop off dogs?

Will having 20 additional, likely barky, dogs on the property all day be stressful for the kennel dogs?

You'll need to rent porta potties.

Do the grounds allow for space for people to set up their dogs? EZ Ups, crates, chair, etc.

Can you mic your speaker so all can hear him?

Since you're not making any cash-in-hand, how will you handle repairs if something gets damaged by an attendee?

Will he take care of the registration, promotion, etc.? If it's you, that needs to be factored in when considering how many lessons you'll get.

Make large signs and post them all over the gated ares where people are not to be. Same with the kennel.

Definitely ask about whether or not he'll be doing any starter's pistol work.

Make sure you have a liability release signed by all who attend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yeAwesome, thanks!!!!



FlyingQuizini said:


> As one who has hosted seminars:
> 
> Parking - is there enough, and will having them there interfere with your kennel clients' ability to pick up/drop off dogs?
> 
> ...


_*I may need a copy of one, if someone has one....*_


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

even though you have liability insurance...I would be sure to contact your insurer for a rider for the specific event - its usually pretty cheap.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I went to a beginner's field workshop once. We met in one location for discussion, yard work, etc. Then we drove to different areas of the property to do "real" marks. Would that be done in this case and if so do you want people driving on your property?

I don't know what your person has planned, but our was really fun and we got A LOT accomplished in the three days we were there: Started on force fetch and collar conditioning. Introduced to birds, both dead and alive. Introduced to gunfire. Both land and water marks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The part of the property he'd be using you wouldn't have to drive on. Easy to walk it.
I just have to be sure no one sees where my "wild asparagus" patch is 



Loisiana said:


> I went to a beginner's field workshop once. We met in one location for discussion, yard work, etc. Then we drove to different areas of the property to do "real" marks. Would that be done in this case and if so do you want people driving on your property?
> 
> I don't know what your person has planned, but our was really fun and we got A LOT accomplished in the three days we were there: Started on force fetch and collar conditioning. Introduced to birds, both dead and alive. Introduced to gunfire. Both land and water marks.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Why do you live so far away!!!


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Hotel,

If you decide to host the seminar in early May please let me know the dates, as I will either be flying to Chicago or Atlanta to pick up the new pup the first or second weekend of May.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool! Will do!



AKGOLD said:


> Hotel,
> 
> If you decide to host the seminar in early May please let me know the dates, as I will either be flying to Chicago or Atlanta to pick up the new pup the first or second weekend of May.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> The part of the property he'd be using you wouldn't have to drive on. Easy to walk it.
> I just have to be sure no one sees where my "wild asparagus" patch is


That's very important. For our Vancouver seminars participants do very little driving on the property because of how well laid out the TNT property is. It's the same when we work on the island. The hosting clubs all bring in porta-potties, so no use of permanent facilities is needed.

You should have holding blinds, popper guns, and preferrably some live flyers to shoot, along with a good supply of bumpers. A shelter of some kind is immensely helpful; a pavillion, a barn, or some place where people can be out of the weather for chalk talk. That allows easier focus on the discussion, and on note taking. Added to that, I bring a sound system with a wireless mic, so everyone can here me whether I'm facing them or not.

When I'm in the field with a dog & handler, the wireless mic pics up what I say, and what the handler may say to me. That way the gallery gets to hear everything as we progress during a drill or exercise.

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Evan, appreciate the help! 
I'm just the landowner, the pro is going to have to provide all the equipment. Makes it easy on me! I do have a 2 car garage near that part of the property which they are welcome to use if they would like to, so they can get out of the weather if it's not good. 
I will pass the tip about the wireless mic on to the pro, that's great advice!





EvanG said:


> That's very important. For our Vancouver seminars participants do very little driving on the property because of how well laid out the TNT property is. It's the same when we work on the island. The hosting clubs all bring in porta-potties, so no use of permanent facilities is needed.
> 
> 
> You should have holding blinds, popper guns, and preferrably some live flyers to shoot, along with a good supply of bumpers. A shelter of some kind is immensely helpful; a pavillion, a barn, or some place where people can be out of the weather for chalk talk. That allows easier focus on the discussion, and on note taking. Added to that, I bring a sound system with a wireless mic, so everyone can here me whether I'm facing them or not.
> ...


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

You're welcome. I hope the event is a success. For what it may be worth, I think you'll find most pros will require some things of anyone hosting a quality seminar, including the items mentioned; birds, guns, holding blinds, et al. It's much like hosting a hunt test or field trial. Grounds and equipment are largely the responsibility of the host.

What most pros who do seminars usually provide are handouts, and bring demonstration dogs, personal training equipment, sometimes a white board & markers to diagram drills, maybe orange flags to flag out their chosen drills in preferred locations on the grounds. I bring books & DVDs for those who desire to purchase them at the event. We do book signings each afternoon during Q&A.

I admire you for taking this on. I think you will be glad you did, even though putting on any event of this type is a lot of work.

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

EvanG said:


> You're welcome. I hope the event is a success. For what it may be worth, I think you'll find most pros will require some things of anyone hosting a quality seminar, including the items mentioned; birds, guns, holding blinds, et al. It's much like hosting a hunt test or field trial. Grounds and equipment are largely the responsibility of the host.
> 
> What most pros who do seminars usually provide are handouts, and bring demonstration dogs, personal training equipment, sometimes a white board & markers to diagram drills, maybe orange flags to flag out their chosen drills in preferred locations on the grounds. I bring books & DVDs for those who desire to purchase them at the event. We do book signings each afternoon during Q&A.
> 
> ...


Evan... the trainer is asking her to use her property... I think that is different than a "club" hosting and inviting a speaker. I agree with you completely but this person knows Barb, and wants to use her property, due to the location. So for him it would be "BYOB".... bring your own birds. LOL


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

If you decide to go with it, do you need any help the day of it? The only concern I would have if I was boarding one of my dogs there is the gunfire, if Tess was there she would really freak out because of the noise. Like I said, if you need help in the planning/execution of it, just let me know. I would lend you a hand.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Evan... the trainer is asking her to use her property... I think that is different than a "club" hosting and inviting a speaker. I agree with you completely but this person knows Barb, and wants to use her property, due to the location. So for him it would be "BYOB".... bring your own birds. LOL


If that's the case, BYOB it is!!! I hope it's a good one! (seminar, that is)

EvanG


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> yeAwesome, thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _*I may need a copy of one, if someone has one....*_


Email me. I can send you the one I use if you'd like. Stephanie (at) sbcglobal (dot) net.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! This is going to be his show, he will be bringing his helpers along, so I really don't plan to do anything at all. 
My Tiny is terribly gun phobic, too, so we'd make sure it's at the farthest end of the property if there is any at all. I sort of doubt there will be, as I suspect this will be a VERY beginning seminar for people who have no field experience at all and I can't imagine him exposing those dogs to guns.



my4goldens said:


> If you decide to go with it, do you need any help the day of it? The only concern I would have if I was boarding one of my dogs there is the gunfire, if Tess was there she would really freak out because of the noise. Like I said, if you need help in the planning/execution of it, just let me know. I would lend you a hand.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks! This is going to be his show, he will be bringing his helpers along, so *I really don't plan to do anything at all*.


Even so, I think you're doing a lot for the pro and for all those who attend. Even just covering the insurance aspect, and opening up your property is very generous of you. I hope it turns out well, and leads to more of the same.

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<blushing> awww thanks



EvanG said:


> Even so, I think you're doing a lot for the pro and for all those who attend. Even just covering the insurance aspect, and opening up your property is very generous of you. I hope it turns out well, and leads to more of the same.
> 
> EvanG


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Will it be on any ground that you have farmed and planted or will it be on vacant land?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's likely to be in the weed, errr, alfalfa/hay field (have you seen the new field that they planted? SHEEEESH). People tramping around on it can only improve it. 



my4goldens said:


> Will it be on any ground that you have farmed and planted or will it be on vacant land?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's likely to be in the weed, errr, alfalfa/hay field (have you seen the new field that they planted? SHEEEESH). People tramping around on it can only improve it.


the tramping around shouldn't hurt the alfalfa field, parking wouldn't be good though, especially if the field is just coming up. parking could be on the edge of the field, won't hurt anything there.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> The part of the property he'd be using you wouldn't have to drive on. Easy to walk it.
> I just have to be sure no one sees where my "wild asparagus" patch is


Geeze is that code for marijuana? HAHAHAHA


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bwahahaha another student from the 70's I see....



K9-Design said:


> Geeze is that code for marijuana? HAHAHAHA


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did you know that since hops and marijuana are of the same family you can graft hops tops onto marijuana roots? (or so I"ve been told....)



K9-Design said:


> Geeze is that code for marijuana? HAHAHAHA


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> bwahahaha another student from the 70's I see....


No, the 90s but they don't call it Gainesville green for nuthin!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, it's the 420 field trainers!


----------

